# 150 mil cabras usadas no combate aos fogos



## Mago (16 Ago 2011 às 11:59)

> 150 mil cabras usadas no combate aos fogos
> Norte Animais vão limpar matas nas zonas fronteiriças dos distritos de Bragança e da Guarda
> 2011-08-12
> GLÓRIA LOPES
> ...



Será que isto resulta mesmo????


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2011 às 12:12)

Mago disse:


> Será que isto resulta mesmo????



Não faço ideia. Esse assunto foi bastante debatido no Ambio (posts e comentários):
http://ambio.blogspot.com/search/label/Pastoreio


----------



## Mago (16 Ago 2011 às 12:19)

Não conhecia esse blog , é bastante interessante.:


----------



## duero (16 Ago 2011 às 14:37)

Por supuesto resulta. Las cabras comen practicamente de tudo, arrasan toda vegetación, incluso os arvores pequenos.

As cabras ainda comen a ropa das persoas.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2011 às 23:02)

Com cabras talvez funcione, embora tenha algumas dúvidas.. Duvido que cabras comam estevas, giestas ou rebentos de mimosa (acácias), mas pronto, alguma coisa comem porque já vi, mas não comem o que referi! 

Já as ovelhas são mais exigentes, não comem metade da variedade de coisas que as cabras comem!

Quando se perguntarem se porque aqui há cabras e não ovelhas ou vice-versa, tenho um segredo/truque que vos pode ajudar: onde há xisto há cabras, onde não há existem ovelhas! Portanto não se pode estar a extrapolar uso de animais da mesma espécie por todo o país, é pura ignorância! Em terras de xisto dão-se certas espécies botânicas, onde em terras de granito não se dão! Em terras de calcario desconheço, não são características da minha região!


----------



## Lousano (16 Ago 2011 às 23:25)

Paulo H disse:


> Em terras de calcario desconheço, não são características da minha região!



Em terras de calcário, existem cabras e dão-se muito bem. Comem quase tudo o que encontram.


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Ago 2011 às 10:21)

Isto já começou a ser falado há cerca de um ano. Agora pelos vistos a notícia voltou, não sei se efectivamente houveram desenvolvimentos.

Se for para a frente estou curioso para ver como se reflecte na população do lobo ibérico a sul do Douro. A faixa que vai do Douro até à Guarda (encostada à fronteira) é uma das zonas onde as alcateias praticamente desapareceram na última década (talvez ainda haja uma no Sabugal).

Isto significa um aumento brutal de oportunidades de alimento para o lobo, mas também pode significar o regresso do ódio contra o animal.


----------

